
What’s Happening with Me - minimaxir
https://medium.com/@biz/whats-happening-with-me-73e0192c54e8
======
CPLX
Is it me or is this post almost completely content free?

He's going to be working at Twitter. Ok check, that's news.

Doing... what exactly?

~~~
exogeny
You don't get it, because he did a cool thing a decade ago, this is worth us
talking about.

Someone please wake me up when Kevin Rose decides to take a dump and someone
else writes about it.

~~~
vit05
He has done more than just one cool thing: "Biz Stone: How I Faked My Way Into
Google"
[https://www.wired.com/2013/04/fakeit/](https://www.wired.com/2013/04/fakeit/)

~~~
CPLX
He certainly has a knack for talking about himself in positive terms. I
suppose that's a marketable skill.

------
Antrikshy
People keep doubting Twitter's lifespan, but...

> Twitter has woven itself into the fabric of our global society.

Regardless of how long it actually has to live, I can't really argue with
that.

~~~
dublinben
And yet, it has almost no actual impact on the real world.

~~~
jstanley
The virtual world _is_ the real world.

Much of human activity is moving out of the physical world and into the
virtual world today, in the same way that it moved out of nature and into
buildings thousands of years ago (but much faster this time).

~~~
treehau5
The analogy doesn't really work -- the physical buildings still exist in
nature. Many physical buildings try to incorporate natural elements.

~~~
milquetoastaf
The virtual world exists in nature, made from natural elements - where else
would it be?

The whole notion of a virtual / reality divide is a farce

~~~
treehau5
> The whole notion of a virtual / reality divide is a farce

It clearly isn't when so many think otherwise. Otherwise, you wouldn't need to
call it "virtual reality", you could just simply call it "reality"

------
DonbunEf7
I decided to read this article while anticipating that it was nothing but
narcissistic fluff. I was not disappointed. This post's only redeeming quality
is that it is short.

~~~
ouid
It's amazingly forward about it though.

------
exogeny
I'd be a lot more interested if Noah Glass came back, personally.

Either way: so what? Twitter has huge endemic problems that someone who built
the trash fire that was Jelly can fix.

------
k__
It feels strange reading such things from someone working on a company that is
widely known for ignoring their users.

~~~
Radle
Not surprising when 90% of your users are bots.

------
AngeloAnolin
_My top focus will be to guide the company culture, that energy, that
feeling._

I wish he would have elaborated further on how he plans on doing this, given
how fragile Twitter seems to be.

------
influx
So they are paying this guy to run the beer pong on Fridays? How about focus
on building a sustainable business?

------
wand3r
I was wondering what Biz was up to; really dont understand the negativity
here. This is probably a morale boost internally; Biz always struck me as the
most passionate user-centric one of the founders. He brings a philosophy of
horesing around and trying new shit without taking everything so bloody
seriously.

I don't know the guy; but his interviews and writing don't paint a negative
picture for me; don't get all the hate

------
david927
_I’m just filling the “Biz shaped hole” I left._

The writers for HBO's 'Silicon Valley' must have the easiest job in the world.

~~~
qbrass
The hard part is finding the things their audience would believe someone did
or said out of all the things that actually happened.

------
mxuribe
I almost wished we lived in an alternate universe where the gist of the
announcement was something like, "I'm coming back to twitter, and will work to
make the platform decentralized and open sourced...like gnu social, mastodon,
etc." Oh well.

------
pvnick
Awesome. Maybe you can change the part of the culture that thinks it's good to
censor troublesome (read: conservative) viewpoints.

------
essive
why don't i care?

